# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: بهترین کتاب اموزش جاوا+کامپایلر

## caspianhero

با سلام بردوستان
میخواستم بدونم بهترین کتاب اموزش جاوا چی هست و همچنین بهترین کامپایلر اش  برای کار های اپلیکیشن و خانگی چی هست!!!
ایا netbeans بهتر هست eclipse
و ایا این کامپایلر ها با بانک اطالاعاتی اس کیو ال سرور میتونه رتباط برقرار کنه 

سپاس

----------


## caspianhero

کسی نمیداند!!!

----------


## mp_mp353

با سلام دوست عزیز بهتر بود اول یه جستجوی کوچیک میزدی ولی خوب به هر حال
سه کامپایلر خوب netbeans , Eclipse ,JBiulder هست حالا اینکه کدوم قوی تره بیشتر مثل هم هستن ولی من به شخصه از JBiulder و بعدش netbeans راضی هستم.
برای کتاب کتاب Java How to Program 7th Edition کتاب خوبی است فارسی اون هم هست.

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوست عزیز
راستی این کتابی که معرفی کردید برای دایتل هست؟؟؟؟ و این کامپایلر ها باید از کجا دانلود کرد!! ایا نیاز به کرک دارند!!!

سپاس

----------


## p_ooya

شما اول باید SDK جاوا رو از سایت اوراکل دانلود ونصب کنید. اس دی کی شامل ماشین مجازی و کتابخانه های جاوا میشه. برای برنامه نویسی، همونطور که دوستمون بالاتر گفتند می تونید از نت بینتر یا اکلیپس یا حتی نوت پد استفاده کنید. من شخصاً نت بینز رو ترجیح میدم. نت بینز رو هم می تونید از سایت اوراکل دانلود کنید. هم اس دی کی جاوا و هم نت بینز، هر دو رایگان هستند و احتیاجی به خرید یا کرک نیست. البته مطمئن نیستم که به آی پی های ایران حساس هستند یا نه ولی 100 درصد مطمئن هستم که هر دو رایگان هستند.

----------


## caspianhero

متشکراز دوستان عزیز: راستی ایا با جاوا میشه ویروس نوشت یا ایا به درد مسائل امنیتی میخوره این زبان با توجه به اینکه بر مبنای زبان c درست شده!!!! (c مخصوص این کار ها هست :چشمک: ) خلاصه من دنبال یک زبان میگردم که همه جوره بشود بر ان حساب کرد: یعنی هم به درد ایجاد پروژه بخوره و هم مسائل امنیتی 
راستی کسی نگفت جاوا با چه بانک اطلاعاتی هایی کار میکنه ها!!!!
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سپاس

----------


## ayub_coder

> ایا با جاوا میشه ویروس نوشت


فکر نکنم جاوا به درد این کار بخوره. چون برای اجرای برنامه های جاوا نیاز به ماشین مجازی جاوا وجود داره. و مطمئنا روی همه کامپیوتر ها این ماشین مجازی نصب نیست. پس جاوا زبان مناسبی برای نوشن ویروس نیست

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر: پس کدام زبان بهتره؟؟؟

----------


## ayub_coder

فکر کنم بهترین زبان برای این کارا دلفی باشه. چون خروجی دلفی یک فایل اجراییه که نیاز به هیچ برنامه ی دیگری برای اجرا نداره.

----------


## caspianhero

vb6 چطور؟؟؟؟

----------


## ayub_coder

وی بی 6 هم برای اجرا به فایل MSVBVM60.dll نیاز دارد. و اگر برروی سیستم مقصد این فایل وجود نداشته باشد برنامه های وی بی قادر به اجرا نیستند

----------


## caspianhero

واقعا!!!! :متعجب: 
پس نتیجه چی شد: دلفی و+ +C برای کار های امنیتی + ویروس نویسی و....خوب هست!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟

تشکر

----------


## ayub_coder

تقریبا میشه گفت درسته! البته نه اینکه با بقیه زبان ها اصلا نشه. شدنش میشه. ولی راه بهتر رو باید انتخاب کرد.

----------


## caspianhero

> برای کتاب کتاب Java How to Program 7th Edition کتاب خوبی است فارسی اون هم هست


با سلام 
میخواستم بدونم ایا این کتاب تمام مطالب اعم از بانک اطلاعاتی و........ را قشنگ توضیح داده؟؟؟
نظرتون در مورد این کتاب چی هست؟؟؟
http://www.adinebook.com/gp/product/...414434-3432980

سپاس

----------


## caspianhero

کسی نیست!!

----------


## mp_mp353

سلام دوست عزیز- کتابی که در بالا گفتم فازسیش در بازار هست اما قیمیت نسنتا بالایی داره. به لحاظ ترجمه هم ترجمه آقای بهرام پاشایی به نظر من ترجمه خیلی بهتری نسبت به سایر ترجمه هاست.
سوال دیگه ای راجع به بانک اطلاعاتی داشتید باید بگم زبان جاوا با دو پایگاه داده اوراکل و ما اسکیوال بسیار سازگاره همچنین اگه درست یادم باشه اسکیوال سرور رو هم پشتیبانی میکنه. اکسس رو هم پشتیبانی میکنه و از سایر پایگاه داده ها مثل اسکیوال لایت ،پوستریج و..... هم پشتیبانی میکنه.
در ضمن کامپایلر هایی که در بالا گفتم همه رایگان هستند به جز JBiulder که پولی هست و آخرین نسخه اون 2008 R2 هست. البته شما از netbeans استفاده کنید بهتره چون رایگان و قویه. تویه سایت های دانلود که بگردی برای دانلود هست اگه اشتباه نکنم سایت پی سی دانلود نسخه 7.1.2 اون رو برای دانلود گذاشته بود.
در مورد کتابی هم که گفتید راستش من اونو تا حالا ندیدم و نمیتونم نظری براش بدم

----------


## mp_mp353

برای ویروس نویسی هم با بیشتر زبان ها میشه نوشت و بسگی داره شما اون رو برای چه محیطی بخوای بنویسی.
معمولا با C ,C++‎ بیشتر ویروس ها رو مینویسن البته با Cgi های مثل Perl  هم مینویسند. حتی با python و... هم ویروس مینویسند.

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوست عزیز: را ستی میخواستم بدونم جاوا مثل سی شارپ میتونه با ado.net و linq و.... کار کنه؟؟؟

سپاس

----------


## mp_mp353

درست نمیدونم چون من تا تا حالا نیاز نداشتم به این شکل عمل کنم. خوب جاوا خودش از JDBC و ODBC استفاده میکنه که البته این زبان میتونه با دیتابیس های oracle ,mysql ,acces ,mssql server ,sqllite,... کار کنه.
خوب یه سر به اینک های زیر هم بزن شاید به دردت بخورند.
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa478977.aspx
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/mikechampion...31/612142.aspx
http://www.dzone.com/links/java_linq.html

----------


## mp_mp353

راستی به تازه گی یه کامپایلر نظر منو جاب کرده myeclips بر پایه ecllips هست. به نظر میاد چیزه بدی نباشه.کسی در رابطه با این کامپایلر چیزی میدونه؟

----------


## spiderman200700

> راستی به تازه گی یه کامپایلر نظر منو جاب کرده myeclips بر پایه ecllips هست. به نظر میاد چیزه بدی نباشه.کسی در رابطه با این کامپایلر چیزی میدونه؟


 eclipse ، netbeans و ...   IDE هستن.
منظور شما از کامپایلر چیه؟

----------


## mp_mp353

حالا هرچی ولی به نظر شما IDE نباید بتونه برنامه رو کامپایل کنه؟

----------


## spiderman200700

JDK کدها رو کامپایل میکنه و به کد میانی تبدیل میکنه.
کار IDE راحت تر کردن کدنویسی و یه سری امکانات بیشتره. و یکی از کاراش اینه که دستورات لازم رو به JDK بده که JDK کدهارو کامپایل کنه و به کد میانی تبدیل کنه.
ما بدون یه IDE هم میتونیم عمل  نوشتن و کامپایل کدها  رو انجام بدیم.
امیدوارم حرفام جسارت نبوده باشه.
موفق باشی.

----------


## mp_mp353

نه دوست من من فکر میکردم jdk مثل یک framework کار میکنه ممنون. خوب حالا در رابطه با اون IDE شما اظلاعاتی نداری؟

----------


## spiderman200700

متاسفانه من تا حالا با myeclipse کار نکردم.

----------


## Ma_Y_R

سلام دوستان.شاید سوالم خیلی ابتدایی باشه اما می خوام بدونم وقتی یه برنامه ای رو تو نتبینز مینویسیم چه جوری می تونیم ازش استفاده کنیم؟ منظورم فایل exe ست.

----------


## spiderman200700

سلام.
روی پروژه راست کلیک کنید و build رو بزنید.
بعدش برید داخل محل ذخیره سازی پروژه، یه پوشه هست به اسم dist . داخل این پوشه یه فایل هست با اسم پروژتون و با پسوند jar
این فایل، فایل اجرایی برنامتونه.

----------


## mp_mp353

دوست عزیزم اقای spiderman200700 درست میگن و فقط چیزی که میمونه اینکه روی سیستم مقصد که برنامه قرار روی اون اجرا بشه باید حداقل JRE نصب باشه.

----------


## Ma_Y_R

میشه لطفا درباره ی JRE یه توضیحی بدین.

----------


## mp_mp353

دوست من JDK داریم و JRE که JDK یعنی Java  Development Kit که برای کامپایل دستورات و برنامه جاوا استفاده میشه و توانایی اجرای برنامه ها رو هم داره.
JRE یعنی Java Runtime Environment که تنها قادره برنامه های جاوا رو اجرا کنه میشه گفت نسخه ی کوچکتری شده از JDK هست که فقط برای اینکه برنامه ها اجرا بشن کافیه (تقریبا )
از این رو میشه گفت تقریبا یه چیزی شبیه به .net framework هست.

----------


## Ma_Y_R

از کجا میتونم اینا رو دانلود کنم؟

----------


## mp_mp353

شما باید این فایل ها رو از سایت اواکل دانلود کنید ولی با توجه به تحریم بودن ایران باید با پراکسی این کار رو انجام بدید هرچند در سایت های ایرانی نیز برای دانلود قرار دارند.
شما از لینک زیر میتونید این دو فایل رو دریافت کنید دوست من.
http://p30download.com/fa/entry/698/...F%D9%88%D8%B2/

----------

